# Collectibles



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Most railroad modelers have prototype railroad items, either a couple timetables or a small collection of various items, being a modeler and working for a railroad, as well as having married into a railroad family that spans 3 generations on CB&Q, BN, and BNSF I’ve amassed quite a collection of hardware, paper, etc these are a few of my items








operating manuals are a thing of the past, at least in book form, nowadays their in pdf form onemployee websites, from left to right is MK5000C, first version of Krauss Maffei, the carbody style, then the second hood unit version of the KM, all from SP








BN SD60M, and Metra F40PHM-2, this group of Metra units were the last produced in LaGrange before all production was moved to London Ontario








this is an old Westinghouse air brake book, this belonged to John Forde who was the engineer on the Burlington Zephyr when it made its famous run from Denver to Chicago, this is the one in the museum of science and industry, my wife’s grandfather had this and gave it to me








it’s a little faded but Mr Fordes signature is on it








these are EMD engine manuals








this is a promotional brochure for GE’s U50








has a nice foldout








this is an instruction manual for the Q’s zephyr trains


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Some things are promotional items for products or services 








This one was for GM’s Train of tomorrow 
















folded out to show all the cars








on the back was information about each car








this is a data card for the F40C, these were actually still in use out of Elgin when I first started on UP








an EMD pocket protector, and an early reverser lever, this one is metal with a Bakelite handle


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Most railroads had promotional items they gave to customers and potential shippers, matchbooks were popular at one time








top is a full box of BN matchbooks promoting piggyback service, a sealed 4 pack of SP matchbooks, matchbooks for Rock Island and BN, a matchbox from the CNW business train, and a matchbox promoting the merger between UP and MoPac








this box depicts an RF&P caboose and has 4 of those small boxes inside
















This box had a UP engine on one side and a MoPac on the other and held 4 of the smaller boxes promoting their merger








a UP centennial, this one held 8 of the small boxes








each of these held 4 of the boxes shown in front








a couple from NW








this one was full of the displayed matchbooks








both versions of the Frisco boxcar these were full of the matchbooks displayed in front, the two show what front and back looks like, all of these are full and complete


----------

